
Show HN: Google Stackdriver Error Reporting - steren
https://cloud.google.com/error-reporting/?ref=hn
======
steren
I am Product Manager on Google Cloud Platform, I worked on Stackdriver Error
Reporting. Your questions and feedback on the feature are welcome.

~~~
luney
Any clue as to how this will be priced? Before I even consider putting time
into this i'd like to know how competitive the pricing is going to be if this
graduates.

